

Ask HN: IS there a Fiddler2-equivalent for the Mac? - pxlpshr

Fiddler2 is a great piece of software for analyzing site performance and finding HTTP request leaks. The only downside is that it requires .NET / Windows which I can overcome with bootcamp/fusion but would love to find a Mac-equivalent if one is available.<p>Thanks!
======
jawngee
Charles. <http://xk72.com>

